# BMI Minimum?



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

My husband's been away, I had a very early (pre-implantation, I suppose, though I will never know--period was 5 days late, there were two faint BFPs before period, one negative after) loss, and now I have lost 2 lbs and my BMI is between 18 and 18.4.







Could this prevent me from getting pregnant, even if I'm still menstruating? I am eating all I can, but it doesn't seem to help. I think it's nerves.

My period appears to be late again.  I don't know what's going on. This will only be my fourth PPP.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

In the UK they recommend a BMI of 20 for starting a pregnancy because apparently under that carries higher risk of miscarriage. (to be clear i'm not saying that's definitely the problem, my BMI has been between 23 and 29 when i've had my 4 losses). At 18-18.4 you are underweight and should try to gain anyway. I think most BMI scales start the underweight category at 18.5 or 19.

I do think also it depends on why you are that weight. If you find it hard to gain weight and have always been very lean that is a whole different story to if you are in recovery or partial recovery from an eating disorder or suffering from an overactive thyroid gland or something y/k?

Sometimes when a naturally thin woman has a baby and nurses she doesn't have a whole lot in reserve - are you nursing still? Have you always been thin? Is this weight normal for you in general or are you much thinner than usual?


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I've always been lean, though I have a medium frame. I come from a high-metabolism family, but there's also a history of slightly overactive thyroid. My thyroid tested normal during pregnancy, "well within the normal range" according to the midwife.









That said, my BMI has only gone this low when I've been super stressed or smoking like a chimney







. I think underweight is technically 18.5 and below, and I'm usually between 18.5 and 19.

Yes, I am nursing and I think my baby (16 months) is growing a lot right now... she moved from 12 month clothes to 18-24 months comfortably. I know there's milk as she's swallowing.

I eat traditional foods (more or less... ) with some sugary desserts thrown in, so how could I possibly up my calories? I'm already drowning in butter, eggs, coconut milk, and ice cream







. Not that I'm complaining, there are worse problems to have. But at the end of pregnancy I also stopped gaining (babies were average and slightly above average weights so I guess it was okay).


----------



## happylemon (Nov 5, 2006)

I was just trying to find information on this.


----------



## LivingSky (Aug 13, 2010)

My SIL had a lot of trouble getting and staying pregnant with a low BMI. She wasn't overly thin but EXTREMELY fit with very low body fat and lots of lean muscle. Body fat directly impacts the production of different hormones, so it makes pregnancy tough if your body fat is outside of a healthy range.

Increasing body fat - try protein powders, and try adding more carbs as well as the extra fats. I have the opposite problem, so am trying to get my BMI down to a good place for pregnancy


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I can't do soy, so protein powders are out. More carbs... okay.  I eat 3,000 calories a day! I guess it goes to my nervous tapping and milk for the baby.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

sorry, nak

estrogen is stored in fat cells, so that it metabolises slower. that's why obesity can cause infertility - you end up with too much estrogen, so i guess being very lean could mean your estrogen levels too low - i know a few women who exercised all their body fat away and got osteopenia, which is like osteoporosis, but caused by a lack of estrogen leading to loss of bone density.

i find carbs make me fatter than fat...


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Carbs defo do it for me as well... though I just don't have time to prepare all that food and I think tonight's rye didn't turn out, either.









I do not have a lot of muscle... I'm not lean, I'm more skinny. LOL So I do have body fat and areas that jiggle, even if they are small parts.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

You could probably have your body fat worked out if you had time to go to a gym or doctor who does it. They use calipers to "pinch" (not painful!!!) fatty areas and take other measurements which allows them to estimate your total body fat (of course some places do the scans but that's a bit OTT to me).

As for carbs, can you bear to eat chocolate? Or other sweet treats? or potato chips? I know it's not ideal, but if it helps you keep your weight for the short term then it's possibly worth it...?


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I would check in with your doc again. 16 months is a long time ago, and thyroid tests during pregnancy can be pretty tricky to interpret.

But really, the focus should be on health, not weight. Eating more or eating differently won't necessarily help if there is something else going on. Lower weight by itself doesn't mean much, but you've already mentioned that maybe you don't take care of yourself as well when you're stressed out (understandable) and that your cycles are a bit off (likely due to nursing).

I would focus first on total health and wellness and manage stress, address hormone levels, etc. before worrying about weight.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

that your cycles are a bit off (likely due to nursing).
Well, two were by the book, then one was late. This one is actually not late, I realized, according to the last period, though it's late according to the last "normal" period.

I have no idea what my hormone levels are! How would I ever know? The doc will not refer me after TTC for four months, LOL.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mosaic* 
I would focus first on total health and wellness and manage stress, address hormone levels, etc. before worrying about weight.









ITA, also, if you do just need to gain weight, try drinks. Like juice and smoothies. You can load them with calories! Also eating on a schedule, and everything on your plate.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, kriket. Shakes fill me up! I can't drink them as snacks or I'm not hungry at the next meal. I do eat on a schedule and I clear my plate. (Schedule is more for the children, but naturally I eat with them.) I should pay more attention though.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
I can't do soy, so protein powders are out. More carbs... okay.  I eat 3,000 calories a day! I guess it goes to my nervous tapping and milk for the baby.

There are plenty of good whey protein powders out there and meal supplement I use for extra calories is actually Vegan. It contains no animal products, artificial sweeteners, dairy, egg, gluten, soy, sugar or yeast and is free of GMO's herbicides and pesticides.







The berry flavour is yum! www.myvega.com


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a BMI of 19 and have had 7 pregnancies which includes 1 miscarriage. Our society has grown so accustomed to obesity that someone with a BMI in our range will seem terribly thin but in truth this is within normal range.

If you have not stopped ovulating/ menstruating you are probably fine.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

NAK: Have you read "The Fertility Diet"?


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

I too range from 18.6 to 19.4 and have not had a problem getting pregnant. It has taken between 12-15 months for first PPAF while breastfeeding. I consider myself healthy and fit and not underweight. With perfect timing and no fertility issues there's only a 1 in 4 chance every cycle. Sometimes you get lucky and get pg on the first try but you can't really expect it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frugalmum* 
I have a BMI of 19 and have had 7 pregnancies which includes 1 miscarriage. Our society has grown so accustomed to obesity that someone with a BMI in our range will seem terribly thin but in truth this is within normal range.

If you have not stopped ovulating/ menstruating you are probably fine.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutritionistmom* 
There are plenty of good whey protein powders out there and meal supplement I use for extra calories is actually Vegan. It contains no animal products, artificial sweeteners, dairy, egg, gluten, soy, sugar or yeast and is free of GMO's herbicides and pesticides.







The berry flavour is yum! www.myvega.com

What does it have? LOL!

Quote:

NAK: Have you read "The Fertility Diet"?
No! I will look it up.

ETA... I was only concerned because of that v. early loss... good to know I am normal to some people, LOL!


----------

